# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bombas controláveis ou não controláveis?

## Ana Rita Ribeiro

:Olá:  Boas tardes

Será que algum de vós me sabe esclarecer quais são as vantagens e desvantagens das bombas de circulação controlaveis e não controláveis.

Estou bastante confusa em relação a isso. Tenho um aqua com 150x70x60 e tenho umas bombas da seio: 2 de 250, 2 de 350 e 2 de 650, acho que são estas! E acho que ficam muito feias no aquario. :Icon Cry:  

Tenho visto por aqui aquarios maiores que o meu com menos bombas. O que me aconselham???  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Ana

Talvez não seja eu a pessoa mais indicada para te dar explicações pois estou precisamente nesse ponto com uma dúvida. Tinha duas bombas não reguláveis e coloquei duas reguláveis e a coisa parece não funcionar

No teu caso especifico, penso que ocaudal que tens nas diversas bombas é demasiado pequeno para o aqua que tens. Geralmente coloca-se no caudal das bombas 20 vezes a litragem do aqua. 

Tendo tu 600 e poucos litros, deverias ter mais ou menos 12000l de caudal. Ora se eu fiz bem as contas, e os numeros que forneces são os litros por hora das bombas, tu tens 2500l. É pouco. :Icon Cry:  

Para evitar tantas bombas colocaria sómente duas de 6000 ou 8000l/h. :Icon Cry:  Caudal regulável ou náo dependerá sempre dos corais que tenhas e :Icon Cry:  dos euros que queiras gastar.

Lembro-te que os corais não gostam muito de correntes laminares/directas.
Foi essa a razão que me levou a trocar as tunze que tinha pelas Resun :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Espera, no entanto, por mais opiniões e depois decides :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ana.

Quando montamos um aquario de agua salgada tentamos recriar a natureza por isso a meu ver é melhor bombas regulaveis da para fazer varias corrente com varias direções possiveis ficando mais parecido com a natureza.

Acho que o facto de teres muitas bombas é porque estas tem pouco caudal ,porque não mudas para 2 bombas Tunze 6100 regulaveis com um multicontrulador ,podes encontrar este material a venda em 2ºmão no Ebay barato porque agora saiu as novas 6100 e estão todos a mudar.
Com essas 2 bombas chega e sobra para o teu aquario ,mesmo com duros. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ana
Lê este tópico Vortech MP40W (Wireless Wave Driver) 			 			( 1 2) que te ajudará a a conhecer mais opções. Seguindo a boa sugestão do Rogério, aqui podes ver uma combinação de 4 bombas tunze 6100 multicontroladas com uma wavebox (ondulador ) da Tunze 

A sugestão do Manuel Faria de usares duas bombas mais potentes combinadas com uma wavebox, seria uma boa opção, será uma questão de analisar a solidez da construção do teu aquário para aguentar bem a ondulação.  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A vantagem das bombas controláveis é que dá para ter movimentação de água mais dinâmica com efeitos pré-programados, bem como por exemplo o modo noturno (corrente mais fraca), o senão é serem bastante mais caras.

Dentro das de fluxo fixo, para esse aquário talvez umas 2 x SunSun JVP-201 serviriam. São bem acessíveis e no total perfaziam uns 12000l/h.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sinceramente aconselho o uso de bombas reguláveis porque tenho 3 nanostream e nenhuma é regulável, portanto tenho de colocar as bombas de forma a fazer uma corrente adequada para o aquário...como o teu aquário é grande podias colocar várias nanostream e uma vortech ou duas; assim ficavas com várias correntes. E sinceramente concordo que essa circulação é muito pouca, o meu aquário tinha 300 litros e tinha nele 11500 l/h, portanto nesse aconselho no minimo 20000 l/h; como já disse se for possível coloca várias e se quiseres bonitas e pequenas utiliza as nanostream.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho um aqua com 150x70x60 e tenho umas bombas da seio: 2 de 250, 2 de 350 e 2 de 650, acho que são estas





> Tendo tu 600 e poucos litros, deverias ter mais ou menos 12000l de caudal. Ora se eu fiz bem as contas, e os numeros que forneces são os litros por hora das bombas, tu tens 2500l. É pouco.





> E sinceramente concordo que essa circulação é muito pouca, o meu aquário tinha 300 litros e tinha nele 11500 l/h, portanto nesse aconselho no minimo 20000 l/h


A litragem do aqua será de uns 630 litros brutos...  :SbOk:  

Só conheço as bombas Seio de consulta nas lojas online mas não me parece que haja modelos de 250, 350 e 650 litros por hora... provavelmente serão de 2500, 3500 e 6500 l/h  :SbOk3:  E portanto fazendo as contas, actualmente o aqua terá 2x2500+2x3500+2x6500 l/h = 25000l/h o que estará perfeito  :SbOk:  

Penso que dará para reduzir o número de bombas de 6 para 2.

A opção mais cara seria as bombas controláveis tipo Vortech ou Tunze para uns 12500l/h em cada lado... estamos a falar de valores em torno de 600 a 800 euros no total

Uma solução intermédia, talvez 4 Tunze NanoStream 4500l/h ou 2 Stream 12000l/h (Turbelle Stream 6125)...  uns 360 euros

E uma solução mais acessível, talvez 4 Sunsun 5000l/h (duas de cada lado)... cerca de 100 euros

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola

Não esquecer que também existe as bombas da BOYU WM3 ""com 4 bombas" WM4 ""com 2 bombas"", que esta na volta dos 100 ate os 150.
Elas já vem com controlador e muito mais...

Aqui esta as Imagens: 

- WM3:


- WM4:


Aqui esta o link delas:

- WM3:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-BOYU-...3A1|240%3A1318
- WM4:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-BOYU-...3A1|240%3A1318

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Boas!

As bombas de Circulação SunSun JVP-201 são controlaveis??? 
Isto é elas suportam uma variação de corrente? para fazer corrente no aqua estilo efeito de maré?

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Ricardo,

Eu tenho e não, não são controláveis.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

boas,

eu encontrei as Boyu WM3 a  53.44 + portes, na fish-street.com:
Boyu WM3 Wave Maker

pelo que entendi elas podem fazer até 5000L/h cada uma o que perfaz cerca de 20000L/h de circulação

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não te esqueças que vem da China e que provavelmente vai ficar retido na alfândega. Portanto terás de acrescentar cerca de 20% ao valor (Item+Portes).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

um dos problemas das Boyu é que apesar de serem baratas, depois no consumo são mais puxadas... essas WM3 parecem consumir 28W, o que é um pouco alto...  :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Na verdade o versão WM-3 gasta 28w x 4...


http://www.reefshops.com/images/deta...s/DSCN4905.jpg


Alguem conhece ou ja mandou vir alguma coisa desta loja??http://www.reefshops.com/

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> Não te esqueças que vem da China e que provavelmente vai ficar retido na alfândega. Portanto terás de acrescentar cerca de 20% ao valor (Item+Portes).



Boas mesmo com o IVA fica a 64,13+ portes:
UPS 4 Days - Portugal / Greece (72.57) 
Air Mail(12 to 16days) to Portugal (34.40) 

resultado: pode ir de 98,53 a 136,7

Contudo em relação à alfandega, pode sempre pedi-se à loja que envie os artigos como "non comercial gift"

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não, pode ir de 105,41€ a 151,21€ porque o iva é em relação ao valor do item mais os portes. Em relação a "non comercial gift" pela minha experiência não vai valer de nada. As bombas que mandei vir ficaram sempre na alfândega.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Na verdade o versão WM-3 gasta 28w x 4...
> 
> 
> http://www.reefshops.com/images/deta...s/DSCN4905.jpg
> 
> 
> Alguem conhece ou ja mandou vir alguma coisa desta loja??MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer


Eh lá... ainda mais do que imaginava... upa upa... puxadote...  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu já mandei vir dessa loja e correu tudo muito bem.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> Não, pode ir de 105,41€ a 151,21€ porque o iva é em relação ao valor do item mais os portes. Em relação a "non comercial gift" pela minha experiência não vai valer de nada. As bombas que mandei vir ficaram sempre na alfândega.


Boas

Como se faz depois para levantar a mecadoria na alfandega??

Conhecem alguma loja online, dentro da comunidade europeia, que venda estas bombas?? eu só encontro na China ou Japão e uma que nem sequer diz o país de origem....
A http://www.reefshops.com/ é de que pais??

Corrijam-me se estiver errado, só há complicações com a alfandega (IVA), se os artigos vierem de fora da europa, não é??

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Se ficar na alfândega, receberás uma carta para enviares (por carta ou email) o comprovativo de pagamento e factura. Depois deles receberem enviam através dos CTT o item. Podes também ir levantálo directamente à alfândega com os respectivos comprovativos e carta. E o item tiver um valor superior a 22 euros terás de pagar IVA.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas pessoal RF,

A ReefShops é da China, todas as mercadorias com valor = ou superior a 40USD passa quase de certeza pela alfandega o que torna o producto mais caro mesmo assim compensando.... Já vi em Portugal Boyu Wm-3 por 350 :EEK!: 
Tens tambem: BOYU Aquarium Wave Maker x 4 + Form/Power Control WM-3 en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 15-dic-09 10:42:02 H.Esp)
pelo preço de 103 talvez uma compra de maior confiança visto ser feita pelo ebay, depois de contacto com a loja porque tambem estou a pensar mandar vir umas para mim(proximo mes), eles enviam a mercadoria por um valor de 15USD e a probabilidade de nao passar na alfandega é de 99.9% o que é mt bom....
Eis a resposta deles:
"Yes, I always declare the item value at a much lower price. And all items are declared as a gift. For example, this WM3 I normally only declare it as USD15.00"
Já fiz compras com eles e chega em +-5dias uteis

Espero estar a ajudar...

Cumprimentos 
Helder Lima

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Já fiz 3 encomendas à fish-street.com e até agora nehuma delas parou na alfandega. Todas foram entregues à porta pelos CTT. Fiz compras também da Koreia e da China, todas sem alfandega. Agora dos Estados Unidos é que nunca escaparam uma única vez.

Na Fish-Street tens também a Resun 15000L com controlador, que fica em cerca de 75,00€ com portes, quanto que cá em Portugal o mais barato que tens fica em 98,00€ s/portes. Em França também se arranja por 79,00€ s/portes e em espanha têm uma promoção de 2 por 152,00€ s/portes.

José António Santos

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Alguem sabe como funciona isto?
3680W Aquarium Programmable Timer for Light /Wave Maker

é só um on/off timer ou tb faz de wave maker como diz no titulo???

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> Boas,
> 
> Já fiz 3 encomendas à fish-street.com e até agora nehuma delas parou na alfandega. Todas foram entregues à porta pelos CTT. Fiz compras também da Koreia e da China, todas sem alfandega. Agora dos Estados Unidos é que nunca escaparam uma única vez.
> 
> Na Fish-Street tens também a Resun 15000L com controlador, que fica em cerca de 75,00 com portes, quanto que cá em Portugal o mais barato que tens fica em 98,00 s/portes. Em França também se arranja por 79,00 s/portes e em espanha têm uma promoção de 2 por 152,00 s/portes.
> 
> José António Santos


Quanto fica por exemplo um produto de 15 comprado na fish-street.com, com portes, taxas e outros? No fim de contas quanto fica o produto já cá em casa?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Vou dar-te um exemplo:

Queres comprar uma bomba que está à venda por 20€. Os portes de envio para Portugal que sejam 10€. Se ficar na alfândega pagarás 1,2x(20+10) = 36€ + 3€(pelo trabalho dos CTT) + 1€ (aprox.) outras taxas. O que ficará por volta de 40€. O valor pelo trabalho dos CTT é sempre 3 Euros; as outras taxas são consoante o tipo de mercadoria, mas normalmente em coisas de aquariofilia está sempre entre 1 a 2 euros; a multiplicação por 1,2 é por causa do IVA que incide sobre o preço do produto com portes.

NOTA: Se a soma dos portes com o valor do item for inferior a 22 euros não pagarás nada.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

> Quanto fica por exemplo um produto de 15 comprado na fish-street.com, com portes, taxas e outros? No fim de contas quanto fica o produto já cá em casa?


nessa loja só tens duas opções de portes:
UPS 4 Days - Portugal / Greece (72.57) 
Air Mail(12 to 16days) to Portugal (34.40)

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não uses UPS! Eles são uns chulos. A vez que utilizei a UPS paguei 108 euros onde só 30 eram da alfândega os outros 78 euros foi pelo trabalho e mais n sei quantas coisas da UPS.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Qual é a transportadora melhor e mais barata?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

As empresas de correios locais. Tudo o que seja UPS, DHL TNT, etc levam mundos e fundos.

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Mandar vir uma Resun 15000 da Fish Street ficou-me exactamente em 61,76, nem mais um cêntimo. Entregue pelos correios à porta.
Em 4 compras feitas na Fish Street, nenhuma foi à alfandega, foram sempre emtregues à porta e até hoje nunca demoraram mais que 15 dias a chegar.
No entanto e como desconheço os critérios da alfandega, como medida de precaução quando faço uma compra fico sempre à espera de pagar cerca de 20% para a alfandega, é o que pago em encomendas dos Estados Unidos, essas nunca falham e demoram mais 2 ou 3 semanas só por conta deles, a menos que se vá lá levantar directamente. Da Ásia fiz até hoje mais duas encomendas (Koreia e China) e também foram entregues pelo correio sem ir à alfandega (?).

De qualquer forma tem sempre que se fazer contas: preço do artigo + portes + alfandega 21% e ver se compensa. Se compensar manda-se vir e se não ficar na alfandega, tanto melhor.

Abraços
José António Santos

----------


## Alexandre Dax

alguem me sabe dizer qual é a diferênça entre a 
Boyu WM-4 Wave Maker
e a 
BOYU WM-3 WAVE MAKER

para além da quantidade de bombas incluidas ... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A wm4 tem somente 2 bombas de 3000L/h e a WM3 tem 4 de 5000. Ambas são controláveis.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Alguém vai mandar vir cenas da loja Fish Street Store ~ Your complete aquarium solution~

----------

